# Logan 2957 On Portland Or Craigslist



## Nogoingback (Nov 16, 2016)

There's a listing on CL for a nice looking 2957 in case someone is looking.  I have no connection:
just saw it and thought I'd pass it along.  Expensive, but it looks nice.


----------



## JR49 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's a 2557 not 2957.  If the seller made the mistake on the number then there's a chance that he doesn't know what he's got, and someone might be able to get a good deal on a very good lathe(I have the same one and love it).  JR49


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 16, 2016)

If you happen to go and check it out, be sure to take the key out of the chuck before you spin it up......


----------



## sanddan (Nov 17, 2016)

Is that being sold by the Gresham reseller? It looks familiar, if so it's been for sale for a long time.

The guy in Gresham thinks his machines are gold plated. I stopped by over a year ago to look at a band saw. I thought he was asking too much so I passed, he is still trying to sell them many months later.

It is a very nice looking lathe.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't know who's selling, but yup, he's asking a lot for it.  Maybe he's encouraged by the folks that try to sell Atlas lathes around here for upwards of 
$2500 bucks.


----------

